# 2008 kawasaki brute force 750FI wire diagram



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anybody out there a 2008 kawasaki brute force 750fi Wireing diagram I am trying to find out why my fuel pump isnt working and I think its because of the loose wires due to corrosion. Thanks :thinking:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I downloaded the manual off the site and got it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

:bigok:


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

having trouble downloading it on my laptop any suggestions


----------



## hookedonjuice (Feb 5, 2009)

replace you fuel pump relay, mine went out after 50 miles on bike. i used on i found at an automotive part store.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

hookedonjuice said:


> replace you fuel pump relay, mine went out after 50 miles on bike. i used on i found at an automotive part store.


Do you have a part number for the relay you used?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet it is the relay but Ive ran into a bigger problem now I had to cut the wires out of the plastic housing and I am going to wire them straight into the relay but problem is I dont know where each color wire goes and I tried using the service manual wiring diagram but it doesnt show which one it goes in.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

and the the wires that go to the fuse box those are also coming loose. I hate the way Kawasaki designed the wiring on that bike. If you can tell me what wire goes where on the fuel pump relay it would be great you should have 4 different wires 1.Yellow/Red
2.Brown/ Yellow 3.White/red 4.white/green


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

got the wires figured out by looking at my brothers bike everything is hooked up right but still nothing I even swaped one of the relays with the fuel pump relay to make sure and still nothing what else would yall check I kept hearing the solenoid click so I charged the battery up to see if that was the reason but nothing. Do we have any kind of regulator on these 08 fuel injuected bikes if so how do you check it and what about the grounds mabe im not getting a good ground i know about the battery ground but is there any other ones


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im havin the same issue right now with mine


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

did you get the roll over sensor installed correctly


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes its fine. Its Installed correct


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brute21 said:


> got the wires figured out by looking at my brothers bike everything is hooked up right but still nothing I even swaped one of the relays with the fuel pump relay to make sure and still nothing what else would yall check I kept hearing the solenoid click so I charged the battery up to see if that was the reason but nothing. Do we have any kind of regulator on these 08 fuel injuected bikes if so how do you check it and what about the grounds mabe im not getting a good ground i know about the battery ground but is there any other ones


The regulator is built in with the fuel pump assembly. All you can do is verify fuel pressure at the throttle bodies. There is another ground below the shifter, to the frame itself.


----------



## LeCroy29 (Sep 27, 2019)

Speed sensor has been replaced. Reads crazy MPH but mostly stays on 0 MPH. 4x4 won’t engage and if it does it stays until MPH starts working.


----------

